# 2012 renegade 1000 rad relocate custom



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

So me and my bud are working on doing a rad relocate to his renegade 1000 mainly since we don't like the big front bumpers so ill give you guys a teaser when it's done I'll post a whole write up. Y'all tell me what you think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good so far


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks we have like 36 bucks in it so far not bad maybe have 100 after its done


----------

